# 6 Nguyên Tắc Thiết Kế Nội Thất Theo Phong Cách Tối Giản



## Triple A Solution (14 Tháng tư 2021)

_*Sở hữu một không gian sống tối giản và đầy đủ tiện nghi chính là mục tiêu mà rất nhiều gia đình luôn hướng tới trong xã hội hiện đại cùng nhu cầu thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ. Việc ứng dụng phong cách tối giản trong thiết kế nội thất không chỉ mang lại sự tiện dụng mà còn giúp gia chủ nâng cao giá trị tinh thần và chất lượng cuộc sống. Đối với những căn hộ sở hữu không gian hạn chế thì phong cách tối giản dần trở thành xu hướng nổi bật khi thiết kế nội thất tại HCM Vậy những nguyên tắc nào góp phần kiến tạo nên phong cách tối giản độc đáo này? Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá sức hút độc đáo của phong cách này nhé!*_
1.Phong cách tối giản trong thiết kế nội thất tại HCM​Một trong những nguyên tắc thiết kế nội thất phong cách tối giản nổi bật đó là tinh thần “Less is more” (Ít tức là nhiều). Các nội thất sử dụng trong phong cách này đều được thiết kế cực kỳ đơn giản, được bố trí càng ít càng tốt. Những chi tiết thừa như đồ trang trí, nội thất không cần thiết sẽ được tiết chế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ công năng phục vụ sinh hoạt cho các thành viên trong gia đình.




Đặc biệt, thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản cần chú ý đến cách sắp xếp nội thất phù hợp với không gian. Cần lên kế hoạch chi tiết và cụ thể về nội thất cũng như trang trí để tối đa hóa được diện tích sử dụng, mang đến cảm giác thoáng đãng, thoải mái. Cùng với nhu cầu thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ, nội thất thông minh tích hợp nhiều công năng ngày càng được ưa chuộng trong phong cách thiết kế nội thất tối giản với khả năng tối ưu hóa không gian, tiện lợi khi sử dụng. 
2.Hướng đến không gian đậm chất tối giản khi thiết kế nội thất tại HCM​Việc trang trí nội thất theo phong cách tối giản luôn hướng sự chú ý đến những đường nét và kết cấu được ẩn giấu bên dưới. Các mảng tường, sàn và hiệu quả ánh sáng trên các mặt phẳng là những yếu tố cần lưu ý trong thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản. Bên cạnh đó, sử dụng khéo léo các đường nét đơn giản cùng sự kết hợp hài hòa của không gian nội thất tạo nên một tổng thể thống nhất, chặt chẽ. Không gian thoáng đãng, rộng rãi vừa tạo bầu không khí dễ chịu cho gia chủ, vừa có thể tăng phạm vi hoạt động nếu gia đình có trẻ em. 




Xem Thêm:  Nội Thất Thông Minh Giải pháp Tiết Kiệm Diện Tích.
3.Hạn chế về màu sắc​Nếu những phong cách khác có thể tạo điểm nhấn riêng biệt với những mảng màu nổi bật thì phong cách này hoàn toàn ngược lại. Trong nguyên tắc thiết kế nội thất phong cách tối giản, màu sắc bị hạn chế trong khuôn khổ và những tiêu chuẩn nhất định. Từ màu tường, trần, sàn cho đến nội thất bên trong không nên sử dụng quá 4 màu khi phối cảnh hay trong cùng một khu vực. Các kiến trúc sư luôn cho rằng chỉ cần 3 màu: màu chủ đạo, màu nền và màu nhấn là đủ.
Thông thường khi thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản, những gam màu trung tính sẽ được sử dụng làm màu tường để làm bật lên nội thất bên trong. Mặt khác, gam màu trung tính khi kết hợp cùng những đường nét thẳng, đơn giản sẽ giúp không gian trở nên mềm mại, tinh tế.




Ngoài ra, nếu tạo ra được sự tương phản màu sắc sẽ gây được ấn tượng khác biệt cho không gian. Bạn có thể áp dụng nguyên tắc màu sắc đối lập vào đồ nội thất dựa trên màu tường để có được một không gian tuy đơn giản nhưng vô cùng độc đáo.
4.Chú trọng kết hợp yếu tố ánh sáng​Để bù đắp lại hạn chế sử dụng màu sắc trong nội thất, yếu tố ánh sáng luôn được ưu tiên trong các nguyên tắc thiết kế nội thất phong cách tối giản. Nguồn sáng tự nhiên được tận dụng tối đa nhằm nhấn mạnh các khu vực quan trọng và tạo ra bóng đổ với hiệu quả cao. Qua đó, các hình khối của vật dụng và các thành phần kiến trúc khác thêm nổi bật góp phần tạo ra hiệu ứng thị giác và thẩm mỹ.
Ánh sáng tự nhiên được lọc qua các rèm cửa, bình phong chắn, xuyên qua các tán cây bên ngoài có chủ đích để đạt được hiệu quả chiếu sáng theo ý muốn. Bên cạnh đó, ánh sáng nhân tạo được chọn lọc cẩn thận khi thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản nhằm nhấn mạnh hình dạng và cấu trúc của các thành phần trang trí nội thất.




Không chỉ đem đến một không gian sáng sủa, thoáng đãng, có lợi cho sức khỏe cho các thành viên trong gia đình mà ánh sáng còn giúp kích thích hiệu ứng về mặt thị giác, tôn lên vẻ đẹp căn nhà. Vậy nên, khi thiết kế nội thất tối giản gia chủ hãy chú ý tận dụng ánh sáng tự nhiên cũng như kết hợp thêm nguồn sáng nhân tạo ở những khu vực quan trọng.
5.Đồ nội thất, trang trí đơn giản​Theo nguyên tắc thiết kế nội thất phong cách tối giản, những nội thất không cần thiết sẽ được hạn chế tối đa để tối ưu hóa diện tích sử dụng cho gia chủ. Bên cạnh đó, kiểu dáng nội thất cũng phải đáp ứng tính tối giản, đường nét gãy gọn cùng màu sắc trơn, dễ chịu.
Các chi tiết trang trí cũng không thật sự cần thiết khi thiết kế nội thất chung cư phong cách tối giản. Nếu muốn tạo được sự chú ý, bạn có thể sử dụng những bức tranh khổ lớn hoặc cây xanh trang trí. Tuy nhiên, hãy chú ý rằng càng ít càng tốt và những chi tiết trang trí ấy vẫn phải dựa trên tinh thần tối giản đã đặt ra.




Nếu những phong cách khác thường ốp đá, ốp gỗ lên bề mặt tường để tạo sự thu hút cho không gian thì tường trong phong cách tối giản hoàn toàn ngược lại. Đó là những bức tường nhẵn nhụi được phủ màu sơn và không có các chi tiết trang trí nhằm hướng đến sự tinh giản, gọn gàng.
6.Triple A Solution – Đơn vị chuyên thiết kế và thi công nội thất chung cư tại HCM​Triple A Solution là đơn vị thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ, uy tín và chất lượng với đa dạng công trình như quán cà phê, căn hộ chung cư, văn phòng,… Đội ngũ tư vấn của Triple A Solution luôn tận tâm lắng nghe ý kiến khách hàng để đưa ra những giải pháp tối ưu cho không gian sống hoàn hảo. Qua nhiều năm kinh nghiệm thiết kế nội thất tại HCM, kiến trúc sư cùng đội ngũ thi công của Triple A Solution luôn sẵn sàng mang đến những ý tưởng sáng tạo, đột phá theo mong muốn của khách hàng.
Liên hệ ngay qua đường dây nóng 083 488 8808 để cập nhật những xu hướng thiết kế nội bật trong năm 2021 từ Triple A Solution!


----------



## Đất Hòa Xuân (7 Tháng bảy 2021)

Cần Bán Cần bán lô góc Mai Chí Thọ và Bùi Thiện Ngộ, Hòa Xuân, Đà Nẵng , Phường Hòa Xuân, Quận Cẩm Lệ, Đà Nẵng

Diện tích: 164.6m2

Hướng: Đông Bắc, Đông Nam

Dự án: KĐT Nam Nguyễn Tri Phương

Đường: Mai Chí Thọ – Bùi Thiện Ngộ

– Vị trí gần sông thoáng mát

– Khu dân cư hiện hữu

– Thích hợp cho khách mua đầu tư sinh lời cao
Liên hệ: 0905467138
217 Lê Quảng Chí, Hòa Xuân, Đà Nẵng


----------



## socialvietsunbamboo (19 Tháng bảy 2021)

_>>Top 5+ ý tưởng sử dụng thang tre để trang trí căn hộ đẹp và tiên tiến nhất xem tại đây_

Hotline: 1900 2881 - 028 7777 2881|Zalo/viber : 0909 62 7700
Email: vietsunbamboo@gmail.com
Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ,P11, Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh


----------



## vietsunbamboo (20 Tháng bảy 2021)

>>Top 10+ mẫu thi công ốp tre trúc giá phải chăng và chất lượng tại hcm


Địa chỉ: 34D nâng cao Bạt Hổ, phường 11, Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh .
Điện thoại: 1900 2881 - 0908 36 7070 - 0909 62 7700


----------



## khoavantay2222 (18 Tháng tám 2021)

Cung cấp lắp đặt khóa cửa vân tay phù hợp với các thiết kế nội ngoại thất của nhà phong cách mới.
Miễn phí lắp đặt - bảo hành 2 năm. Sản phẩm nhập khẩu Hàn Quốc.
Zalo mình: 0837342222.
Email: khoacuadientuvantay@gmail.com
Hợp tác vui vẻ.


----------



## itvnn88 (20 Tháng tám 2021)

mua luôn


----------

